# Live fish food?



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can pick up live food, like live shrimp or even pods? I have a couple of Bangaii cardinals that are not eating anything, so this is the last shot. (Yes, I've already tried Brine, Mysis, Oyster eggs, as well as thawed shrimp, all soaked in garlic).
Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

are Bangaii's that picky when it comes to food? I was thinking about picking up a pair. I don't feed any of my fish with "tweats" except for the occasional seaweed sheets for the Tangs.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Check big als Scarborough or Mississauga they sometimes has live brine shrimp, maybe other big als do as well, I can get live black worms


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

My last bangaii cardinal ate like a pig, but not these ones. Thanks for the big als suggestion, I'll check them out next time I'm out that way.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You could try hatching some baby brine. Carl’s an expert on it. Only takes a day. Fairly easy.
I have success with Larry’s frozen food. Try the fish eggs, it seems to work for picky feeders.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I have success with Larry's frozen food. Try the fish eggs, it seems to work for picky feeders.


While I haven't tried the fish eggs, I've never had a fish refuse LRS, including Mandarin, Butterfly, and even Bangaii Cardinals too.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Where can I pick up Larry's frozen food? Pretty sure I haven't seen it at Big Al's or any other LFS.


----------



## Wiser (Jun 8, 2017)

Canada Corals has it. I think Coral Reef Shop has it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Larry's reef frenzy*

I would call both ... before u travel to both...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Coral Reef Shop doesn’t carry it. Big show does.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have started soaking the food in Boyds Vitachem and my bangaii now eats pellets it wouldnt even sniff before. Although mine always ate mysis.


----------

